# New Install - LOPI 1750



## Greg123 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just had my new stove & Stainless Chimney installed. It's a lopi republic 1750. The building inspector signed off on it yesterday. I took some pics of the stove and chimney, and my wood pile. I have approx. 5 cord total, with 95% of which is ash.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 13, 2009)

nice tee system, i see you opted to extend out beyond the eve increasing your horizontal run by a bit..
looks like a fun job!
i sell the Avalon 1750, very nice stove, especially for the price.


----------



## wldm09 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice stove.  Is that chimney the solid packed insulation type?  I'm interested in if you experience any creosote problems because of the temperature change with the chimney out in the open air.  If you don't have issues, I might do the same thing.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 22, 2009)

I see the swingset by your nice long pile. Something about a woodpile attracts kids and you would feel pretty bad if that pile dumped over on them. Not only for their pain but because the whole thing might tip.

I see you did a break in fire. Dit the paint smoke real bad? Your chimney is tall. Did you really need to ge that high above your ridge? High enough to make sweeping more difficult and necessitate the brace?

That looks like a nice rugged stove with stout hinges. Should serve you well.


----------



## Greg123 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone

Woodsman I have no Idea about the creosote just got it installed and I have only done a break-in fire, but some members have had no problems. See the link below. The chimney is solid packed insulation.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/38313/


Highbeam - I agree kids love woodpiles, but my kids are a little older now, and they have always been around woodpiles since they where little, I taught them at a young age that they are not play gym.

The paint smell was too bad, it's nice doing a break-in fire when the weather is nice to keep all the windows open.

There is a total of 5 section of class A each section is 4 feet plus the tee and cap. Following the 2/10 rule it's approx 2 inches higher than it needs to be the picture does make it look higher. I always sweep from the bottom up, this setup is perfect for this with the tee on the outside, the only time I would go on the roof is if the chimney cap gets cloged with creosote, which burning seasoned wood does not happen to often.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 23, 2009)

Good looking stove and woodpile. Always good to see another steel stove kinda guy.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yikes...glad I don't have to clean that.... but lovely stove and wood pile. Very neat too.


----------



## wldm09 (Jun 23, 2009)

Greg123 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone
> 
> Woodsman I have no Idea about the creosote just got it installed and I have only done a break-in fire, but some members have had no problems. See the link below. The chimney is solid packed insulation.
> 
> ...



Greg - thanks for sending that link on.  A friend of mine has problems with an "up and out" but I don't think he has the hard packed insulation style and not sure on his seasoning techniques.  Now I need to go get a quote!  I was thinking of going with pellets but now....   hmmmm...  Thanks!  Woodsman


----------



## Greg123 (Jun 23, 2009)

The “up and out” was really the only option for me, without doing some major renovating, which is just not cost effective for me. Cleaning is easy and would take no time at all, if I find creosote building faster than expected its easy to go outside unscrew the access to the tee and run the brush up.. What’s nice too is all the mess stays outside. To give you an Idea of cost the total for the Stove + Double wall stove pipe + Chimney + installation was around $4,500, and with the tax credit I would get $1,350 back.

I had the stove itself installed exceeding manufactures recommendation for clearances; I figured I had the room why not. The LOPI Republic 1750 requires 4 ¼ inches clearance from back wall with a double wall stove pipe; I had the installers go 10 inches. I figured when this thing is cranking in the winter, it will give me a little extra peace of mind having the extra clearances.


----------



## gzecc (Jun 23, 2009)

I am not an expert. I have a question regarding the wall behind the stove.  I thought that wall needed to be non combustible or a certain distance from the stove? In the pic it looks close and combustible.


----------



## Greg123 (Jun 23, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> I am not an expert. I have a question regarding the wall behind the stove. I thought that wall needed to be non combustible or a certain distance from the stove? In the pic it looks close and combustible.



Clearance to a combustibles back wall for this stove 4 1/4 inch's using double wall pipe, I had it installed at 10 inches using double wall pipe. I have more the doubled my clearances.


----------



## JR82 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks good makes me even more excited for my 1750 to show up!  Did you have to order it or was it stocked by the dealer?  I'm wondering how long its going to take, I ordered mine about a month ago.


----------



## Greg123 (Jun 23, 2009)

JR82 said:
			
		

> Looks good makes me even more excited for my 1750 to show up! Did you have to order it or was it stocked by the dealer? I'm wondering how long its going to take, I ordered mine about a month ago.



My dealer had them in stock, it took only a week to get the appointment, they where very meticulous with there work, took around 7 hours to finish install, which includes working with the building inspector.


----------

